# Dumbbell flyes... Arms straight?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've always done dumbbell flyes, and I've always tried to keep my arms completely straight, under the impression it works my chest more.

But it's all of a sudden occurred to me that no-one else does.

So does it make a difference?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The slight bend takes pressure off your elbow joints imo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I do a slight bend to take the tension off your elbow


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Slight bend

Some people keep the arms in the same position , others do some sort of pseudo pressing movement


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

slight bend as if hugging a barrel or something.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I bend quite a bit to be honest, like arnold does in his videos.

Otherwise it feels like my biceps going to explode. Horrible feeling when youre trying to get a good chest workout!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Slight bend, although i can't stay entirely fixed at the elbow on flys. Have slight shoulder issues so I kind of have to manoeuvre around the pain


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Slight bend. As if ur hugging aunty pete


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

They hurt my shoulders I find, I have the dumbell in a pressing position on the way down and go quite wide and then twist so my palms are facing on the way up, find the twist hits chest alot more


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I use a slight bend as this focuses more on my chest and less on forearms.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Phil Heath does chest flyes with a bend in his arms, says this allows you to go deeper thus achieving a greater stretch on the pectorals. Good enough for me :thumbup1:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

A slight bend in the arm is the correct form because as already stated in here it takes the pressure off of the elbow joint. Personally i prefer flat or incline bench and rarely do fly's but to each his own


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

keeping arms straight is a recepie for a front delt injury

tore mine this way and it takes a hell of a long time to heal imo


----------

